# Rough delivery!



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

What a night! Ms Ice went into labor around 5:30 this evening....Now, Ms Ice has her name because she is not all that friendly plus she is one of the top Goats in my heard, she is a Pygmy. 
I sat with her the whole time. This is my 2 nd kidding season, she was a FF last spring, gave birth to 1 girl without any problems. My hubby is a very big advocate for letting nature take its course. So I sat patiently waiting on a bucket in the barn. Every once in a while she would come to me and I would pet her and sooth her in a soft tone. Around 7:30 I got really concerned because she had seemed to be pushing and nothing was happening....I never saw a bubble come out....just a long line of goo. Wonder if that was my first sign of trouble? She finally was laying down and really doing some heavy pushing.....I saw something dark........was unsure if I should intervene or not.....but when I didn't see a mouth, nose.....I put on gloves and grabbed the part that was coming out and gave gentle pulls. We finally delivered a breech stillborn male....he had no sac. Then rt after him ......2 more popped out with sacs In tacked...1 doe, 1 buck. They seem to be doing well. They both have latched on and got some colostrum. The middle one has yet to stand at 9 pm....they are under a heat lamp and mom is busy cleaning them. They have bonded good!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the kids.

I go by the 30 minute rule. If you don't have a kid within 30 minutes of active labor, go in.


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks, I didn't know that.......but seeing that I had triplets.....do u try and turn or what?


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Sorry you lost a kid.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Way to go, GREAT j0b!

There are some who will turn a kid, I don't. If its butt first that's the way I pull em.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If it is easy to pull them with both back legs than do it. You need to get them out as fast as possible when breech.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations on the kids. Sorry about the breech one. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Bayouslug said:


> Thanks, I didn't know that.......but seeing that I had triplets.....do u try and turn or what?


No, I don't try to turn breech kids. There is too much risk of breaking the cord and them drowning. Always remember that when the umbilical cord breaks, the kids will start breathing - regardless of whether it's air or fluid. Polly went into labor and her kid was full breech, so what I did was get my fingers worked under the kids hocks and when both feet popped out I got that kid out of there NOW! Probably not the best way, but I wasn't able to get the kid pushed back in to get the back legs out any other way. I also use the 30 minute rule. There is nothing worse than trying to pull kids out of an exhausted Mom.

Congratulations on the 2 live kids and I'm sorry you lost the 3rd one.


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the stories, you never to old to learn. Just came in from the barn this morning, I always dread going out the day after, scared of what I might find. The hubby went in first.....he thought 1 was dead because it was laying on its side, then he said it was still breathing.....I busted a move around him......went in and picked the kid up......guess the heat lamp felt so good it was sun bathing! All is well this morning!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats!!! those two are super cute!!! sorry about the kid and the rough delivery. hope momma got lots of treats for her hard work!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww so sorry for the loss, but Congrats on the two beautiful kids that made it! It always makes you wonder and 2nd guess about the babies you lose. it's just part of the breeding/kidding thing. I am always thinking about the twins we lost on new years, and what we could have done differently to save them.

BTW, we've had breech kids and never turned them, too risky IMO. The only worry is the cord breaking prematurely and losing the baby. Nothing you can do about that sometimes  Especially if the baby isn't far enough along to come out.
We had a doe have triplets last year, first one was breech and upside down!!! LOL!! Yes she delivered like that! He was little though, so she had no problems, but I had to play catch since she delivered standing up!
This year same doe had twins and 2nd one was breech with 1 foot sticking out! Imagine my panic! She is an experienced doe, so I kept the faith and everything was fine. he is the biggest baby she has ever had @ 12lbs!
We had a quad born breech this year as well, no problems. IMO, sometimes I think breech is easier for the does than the traditional position. Other than the 12lb. boy, our does have popped those breech babies right out lol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

IMO I wouldn't try turning a breech baby. Too much intrusion and too much risk. Get that baby out of there. You can always 2nd guess yourself on a delivery....doesn't do much good at that point. You do the best you can at the time you're in the crisis. That's all that can be done. You did a great job regardless!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats. 

I am sorry for the loss and agree with what the others said.


----------



## suzyprichard13 (Jun 19, 2013)

I've noticed with kids one of mine usually lays for awhile with out a lot of motion and the other one is usually supper lively does anyone else notice this ? And I'm sorry for the Los of one of your babies  I've had a doe have triplets backwards 2 years in a row it's no fun 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Rough delivery update!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look like they are doing well. Cutie pies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

They are adorable!


----------

